# أنه جيل المخنوقين بلا منازع (جمعيه المخنوقين المحدودة)



## marcelino (10 أكتوبر 2010)

أنه جيل المخنوقين بلا منازع










 فعلى حسب معلوماتى المحدودة وخبرتى الصغيره فى الحياة 

هذا الجـيل (جيلنا الحالى) من ارخم واخنق الاجيال !!

فلقد كثر فيه الاحساس بالملل والاحساس بالخنقه والاحساس باليأس

وأنها ليست احاسيس مؤقته او عابره , بل تحولت الى احاسيس مزمنه , اساسيه , موجودة بصفه دائمه ..

فكل شخص تجد 100 شخص مصابين بالملل او بالخنقه او بالزهق من الحياة عموما .. يأسين , لا يفرق معاهم انهارده من بكره من اول امبارح 

فالأيام متشابهه والاحداث متشابهه حتى الاشخاص لا يتغيرون (( ملل))

فتجد الشخص من هولاء (مع انى افضل ان اقول مننا بس معلش عديها كاننا بنتكلم على ناس تانيه)

تجد الشخص لو سمع سيره الموت لا يخاف .. ولماذا يخاف ؟؟ وحياته لا معنى لها

لماذا يخاف من الموت وهو لا يحب حياته ؟؟

لماذا يخاف من الموت وهو يعلم جيدا انه اريح له من هذه الحياة المعقده بكل مللها وخنقتها 


انا اكتب هذا الموضوع لانى لاحظت ان نسبه كبيره جدا وصلت لهذه المرحله

اليأس والزهق والخنقه والملل فالـ 4 العن من بعض ..

فاليأس : يغلق امامك جميع الابواب ويخفى جميع الامال ويجعل الحياة سوداء ومظلمه و .. صفات جميله كثيره يتحلى بها اليأس اخرها الانتحار ( دى قمه اليأس)

أما الزهق : تحس انك متضايق من كل حاجه ومن اى حد وانت مش عارف السبب !!  اكيد فى ناس كتير جربته ,, تحس انك متضايق اوى وحزين بس مافيش سبب
حاجه تجنن اوى واللى يغيظ اكتر لما اللى حواليك يسألوك مالك (عايزين يخففوا عليك)) بس انت مش عارف فين السبب ومعندكش رد بس انت متضايق بيتهيألى لو الحاله  دى طولت عند حد ممكن تنتهى بالجنون ..


الخنقه والملل بقى عايزين قعده حلوة علشان الكلام فيهم هيطول اوى

انا بس عايز اقول ان على مر العصور كلها .. عصرنا الحالى ده هو اخنق جيل
ونسبة الاكتئاب زادت فيه اوى ونسبه الانتحار كمان زادت جامد  

اختلفت الاسباب وكثرت لكن النتيجه واحده .. وهى اليأس من الحياة والرغبه فى الخلاص منها ..

****

اللى مخنوق من عيشته او ظروفه يكتب الاسباب

اللى مخنوق من نفسه ينطق و يخنقنا معاه اصل احنا ناقصين :new6:

اللى موافق على كلامى او اللى معترض يكتب

اللى كان كويس واتخنق لما شاف الموضوع يبقى مبروك انضم لينا ههههههههه

:fun_lol: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*طب واللى مش مخنوق من عيشته أو ظروفه
ولا اللى مخنوق من كلامك ولا مخنوق من نفسه 
بس اتخنق من خطك الصغييييير فى الموضوع قبل ماتكبره ينفع يدخل :fun_lol:
هههههههه
:smil15:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*تصدق عندك حقققققققققققق
ده مفيش اي احساس عشش جوايا غير الاحساس بالخنقه
على طوول مخنوقه
حتى لما بخرج عشان اغير جو  مثلا
وبكون في مكان جميل وهادي بشوف فيه الناس رايقه ومبسوطه
الا انا ولا جو ولا مكان غير فيه حاجه
ده بيزيد الاحساس ده جوايه
هو ايه السبب في كده
ليه بقينا كده ووصلنا للحاله دي 
عشان مستسلمين يعني ولا من جوانا ضعفين ولا ايه بالظبط
دنه بموت في افلام احمد حلمي لما كنت بتفرج عليها بحس باختلاف 
بنبسط اوي وبدور عليها عشان اتفرج عليها
دلوقتي بقت بتخنقني
يمكن عشان بشوفها كتير ولا ايه
طب وصحابي اللي زهقت منهم كلهم ولا بقت عايزه اكلم حددددددددد
ليه برضو عشان مليت منهم ولا عشان انا بقت وحشه 
وانا اللي بقت بخنقهم مع ذلك محدش منهم سابني 
بالعكس بيدورو بس انا بهرب منهم
يمكن غيرانه منهم عشان هما مبسوطين حابين الحياه ولا ايه
طب ما اتعلم منهم وابقى زيهم
هخسر ايه دنه بالعكس هتخلص من خنقتي دي
تصدق انا اتخنقت اكتر وانا بكتب
طب ادعي عليك ولا اقولك ايه 
بجد الواحد فضفض وطلع جزء من اللي جواه
ميرسي ليك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *طب واللى مش مخنوق من عيشته أو ظروفه
> ولا اللى مخنوق من كلامك ولا مخنوق من نفسه
> بس اتخنق من خطك الصغييييير فى الموضوع قبل ماتكبره ينفع يدخل :fun_lol:
> هههههههه
> :smil15:*​



*البت دي لما بشوفها مبسوطه دايما وبترخم ع الناس 
بتخنق من نفسي اكتررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
عايزه ابقى زيها
يا ترى ايه هي الوصفه ؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يفرح قلبك اكتر واكتر*


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
عسولة يا مرمر 

عندك حق اصعب حاجة الزهق
ببقى مش طايقة كمان حد يقول مالك او حد يكلمك كلمة
تخنقك وبتبقى ملكش نفس تتكلم مع حد اصلا 
موضوع حلو
ومتابعة معاك
ناو انا مش مخنوقة احتمال اتابع معاكم فاتخنقك 
واشاركم الاحساس
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريتك يا مارو كنت جيت من يومين كنت مخنوقة فعلا
بس الحمد لله حاليا انا تقدر تقول كده مبسوطة
فطبيعي مش هقدر اكتب اي حاجة عن الخنقة دلوقتي
بس اوعدك اول ما اكون مخنوقة هاجي وارغي هنا علي طول​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الملل والزهق والخنقه بالنسبالى احاسيس وقتيه 
 يعنى بدخل فى الحاله دى شويه وبحاول اطلع منها بتغير الجو و انى اشغل نفسى بحاجه بحبها والموضوع بيعدى على خير:smile02
متابعه:t39:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *البت دي لما بشوفها مبسوطه دايما وبترخم ع الناس
> بتخنق من نفسي اكتررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> عايزه ابقى زيها
> يا ترى ايه هي الوصفه ؟؟؟؟؟
> ربنا يفرح قلبك اكتر واكتر*


*
ههههههههههه
يالهووووووووووووى 
ده القر اللى عينى عيييينك ده :t32:
بخروووونى ياناس :yaka: ههههه 
طيب كويس انى عرفت كده 
أنا هخليكى تحبى نفسك أكتررررررر :smil15:
ده انتى جيتى فى ملعبى leasantr
الوصفة كالأتى ..
ولا تدفعى كاااااااااااام الأول :gy0000:
ويفرحك ياقمر 
وبس بقى أحسن مارو يقيم عليا الحد هبوظ الموضوع كده
أنا ماليش دعوة هى اللى خالتنى اتكلم بقى :fun_oops:
ههههههه​*​


----------



## mero_engel (10 أكتوبر 2010)

لا بالعكس كلالامك صح جداا يا مارسلينو بقت دي طبيعه حياتنا 
الزهق والخنقه والملل 
بس صدقني بايدنا نزودها وبايدنا نقضي عليها 
لو سلمنا كل امور حياتنا في ايد ربنا 
مش شعارات بجد 
بس دا انا لمسته فعلا في حياتي 

ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم 
ومتابعه معاكم


----------



## Mason (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*هي كدة ولا كدة

خلاص مش بتفرق الايام دي

كلة واحدة اللى بيضحك زي اللى بيعيط*​


----------



## magedrn (10 أكتوبر 2010)

انا معاك فى الكلام دا يا مارو فعلا الخنقة والزهق والياس 
بقى موجودين فى حياتنا ومفيش هدف ليها 
بس هو احنا لقينا هدف ومش يأسنا 
او احنا لقينا حاجة نعملها علشان الزهق 
انا معاااااااااااااااااااك وموافق بشدة


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

احنا  السبب فى  كل داااااااااا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا مخوقققققققققققققققققققققققققهههههههههههههههههههههههه جدا*

*مخنووووووووووووووووووووقه اوي*

*و الظروف بتاعت الجيل دا زباله مش احنا السبب ولا حاجه*

*الظروف سبب يعني*

*انا شخصيا مخنوقه جدا و كارهه حياتي*

*ايه رايكم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *انا مخوقققققققققققققققققققققققققهههههههههههههههههههههههه جدا*​
> 
> *مخنووووووووووووووووووووقه اوي*​
> *و الظروف بتاعت الجيل دا زباله مش احنا السبب ولا حاجه*​
> ...


_ صدقينى احنا السبب فى كل شى _
_عارفة   ليها اسباب  بردو_
_اولهم واهمهم  البعد  عن ربنا_
_بنروح الكنيسه يوميا  بس   بنروح لاصحبنا  مش لربنا   وبندور على الحب والحنان فى قلوب البشر ونسينا ان لينا   حبيب غالى  _
_تانى  حاجة   بندور على الحياه المرفه  اللى ممكن تكون مش  فى متناول الجميع وبكدا هنتعب  اكتر واكتر  _
_لو كل واحد رضى بحاله   هيعيش احلى عيشه بجد   وهيفضل مبسوط  طول حياته_
_وفى مثل  حلو  بيقول      من شاف بلاوى الناس تهون عليه بلوته   _
_يعنى لما تتعبى اوى   بصى حواليكى  اكيد هتلاقى  ناس تعبانه كتير  _
_فكرى  صح  وهتلاقى  ان الفشل   اول  خطوات النجاح_
_يسوع معاكى ويفرح قلبيك _
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

_



*فكرى صح وهتلاقى ان الفشل اول خطوات النجاح
*

أنقر للتوسيع...

_​_



*
*​

أنقر للتوسيع...




*ههههههههههههههه علي كدا بقي انا انجح الناس بجد*

*عموما ربنا يباركك*

*شكرا*​​_​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*ه






هههههههههههههه علي كدا بقي انا انجح الناس بجد

عموما ربنا يباركك

شكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*عارفة المشكله ان اى حد  هيقوليك  كلام  دلوقتى مش هتحسيه ولا هتعملى بيه  *
*هتاخديه عادى  وكانه  هوا    ارجوكى  لاسم المسيح فكر ى كويس اوى*
*انتى ليه بيحصل فيكى كدا    ولازم تعرفى  ان الله لا يفرح فى  هلاك شعبه *
*ودا الاهم  وانتى بنته   عمريك شوفتى اب بيقسى على  بنته ؟*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

احم احم
شكل حد حسدني ولا ايه
اهو بقيت مخنوقة
تقريبا حد استكتر عليا انه يشوفني مبسوطة شويتين وقال انكد عليها
ما علينا يلا ربنا يسامحه
عايزة اقولك علي حاجة يا مارسلينو احنا سبب خنقتنا دي
كفاية بقي نعلق كل حاجة علي الدنيا والزمن
دي خيبة مننا وقلة حيلة وجبن كمان
علشان مش عايزين نعترف بغلطنا
البني ادم مننا ممكن يتخلي عن حاجات كتير بمزاجه وتبقي هي سبب خنقته
وممكن يبص للدنيا بمنظور معين او مستني الفرح من وجهة نظر معينة وبس
واللي هي ممكن تتحقق وممكن لا
وممكن الفرح يجيلنا بشكل تاني خالص غير اللي مستنينه بيه بس للاسف مش هنقدر نحس بيه ولا نعيشه
لان مش هو ده اللي احنا عايزينه
طول عمرنا بنجري ورا اللي يتعبنا ونسيب اللي يريحنا
احنا اللي بنخنق نفسنا وبنتعب نفسنا
دايما بنرمي عشم علي اللي قدامي وناس كتير بنديلهم معزة وحب من كل قلبنا واللي قدامنا بيخزلنا ومش بيكون اد العشم ولا المعزة ولا الحب وده بيكون سبب وجع كبير لينا واحنا السبب فيه
بندي فرصة للشخص اللي قدامنا انه يكون كل حاجة في حياتنا ومرة واحدة نكتشف انه بقي ولا حاجة
اكيد الفرق الشاسع ده متعب اوي وبرده العيب علينا احنا اللي بندي الفرصة من الاول
لو فكرنا في كل حاجة حولينا بتضايقنا وفي كل حاجة نلاقيها سبب خنقتنا هنلاقي اننا السبب في وجودها اصلا
ياريت كل واحد يقعد مع نفسه بجد ويشوف هو بيعمل ايه في نفسه ويحاول يغير من نفسه 
اكيد هيحس بفرق لو اتغير اكيد هو هيكون مبسوط وهيكون سبب فرحة للي حوليه
وانا عن نفسي عارفة سبب خنقتي كويس جدا وانا للاسف السبب فيه 
ولما قعدت مع نفسي قررت اني مش هخنق علي نفسي تاني وهمحي من حياتي سبب خنقتي
ياريت كلنا نعمل كده لان معتقدش ان حد حابب يعيش في خنقة
سوري لو طولت بس الموضوع حلو والواحد جواه كتير ولما بيصدق يطلعه​


----------



## marcelino (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *طب واللى مش مخنوق من عيشته أو ظروفه
> ولا اللى مخنوق من كلامك ولا مخنوق من نفسه
> 
> *​




*يجيييييييلى وانا اخنقه ياختى :smil8:*​


----------



## marcelino (11 أكتوبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *تصدق عندك حقققققققققققق
> ده مفيش اي احساس عشش جوايا غير الاحساس بالخنقه
> على طوول مخنوقه
> حتى لما بخرج عشان اغير جو  مثلا
> ...




صدقينى مش عارف اقولك ايه

يمكن انا كتبت اللى حاسه بس

اكيد الخنقه انواع وليها اسباب مختلفه

بس تقريبا النتيجه واحده او الشعور واحد

وهدف الحنقه نفسها واحد وهو انها تيأس الانسان من حياته

وتخليه عايش بلا هدف وبلا رغبه فى حياة 

يمكن العيب فينا وفى نظرتنا للحياة

او يمكن علشان فشلنا فى حاجات معينه فى حياتنا بنعتبر ان ده نهايه العالم ؟؟

هل كل من فشل فى تحقيق هدف مهم فى حياته فالمفروض يتخنق من الحياة كلها ؟

طب ده صح ؟

طيب يعنى نعتبر نفسنا احسن من غيرنا ونعيش واحنا ساكتين واللى خرب خرب واللى فشل فشل مش مشكله ونكمل عادى ؟

طيب مين اللى معدوم الاحساس اللى ممكن يعمل كدة ؟

مش عارف فى ايه !!​


----------



## marcelino (12 أكتوبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *البت دي لما بشوفها مبسوطه دايما وبترخم ع الناس
> بتخنق من نفسي اكتررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> عايزه ابقى زيها
> يا ترى ايه هي الوصفه ؟؟؟؟؟
> ربنا يفرح قلبك اكتر واكتر*



لا متقلقيش احنا ممكن نخنقها عاااااااادى :t31:​


----------



## marcelino (12 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> عسولة يا مرمر
> 
> عندك حق اصعب حاجة الزهق
> ...




ربنا يبعد الخنقه عنك يا دودى

ثانكس لمشاركتك الحلوة​


----------



## marcelino (12 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ياريتك يا مارو كنت جيت من يومين كنت مخنوقة فعلا
> بس الحمد لله حاليا انا تقدر تقول كده مبسوطة
> فطبيعي مش هقدر اكتب اي حاجة عن الخنقة دلوقتي
> بس اوعدك اول ما اكون مخنوقة هاجي وارغي هنا علي طول
> ...


​ 

مااشى ..​


----------



## dodo jojo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*عندك حق انا طهقان 
من اصحابى واخوتى 
واسباب هاااااااااااااااييييييييييييييييفه
وساعات مش بيبقى فيه اسباب
لدرجة فعلا اننا مره كنت هلم هدومى واروح عند تيته
بامانه حصلت
هههههههه
يللا نصيبنا كده زى الزفت
شكرا مارشلينو على الموضوع الراااااائع ده.​*


----------



## sony_33 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*خنقتونى لما شفت موضوع الخنقة اتخنقت
اتصدقو وانا بكتب الرد اتخنقت اكتر
على النعمة منا مشارك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *
> ههههههههههه
> يالهووووووووووووى
> ده القر اللى عينى عيييينك ده :t32:
> ...


*البنت دى لما بشوفها بحس ان الدنيا لسة بخير
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *البنت دى لما بشوفها بحس ان الدنيا لسة بخير
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



leasantr:t30:leasantr​


----------



## marcelino (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> الملل والزهق والخنقه بالنسبالى احاسيس وقتيه
> يعنى بدخل فى الحاله دى شويه وبحاول اطلع منها بتغير الجو و انى اشغل نفسى بحاجه بحبها والموضوع بيعدى على خير:smile02
> متابعه:t39:​



*ناس بتخلص نفسها بسرعه :t9:*​


----------



## marcelino (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> لا بالعكس كلالامك صح جداا يا مارسلينو بقت دي طبيعه حياتنا
> الزهق والخنقه والملل
> بس صدقني بايدنا نزودها وبايدنا نقضي عليها
> لو سلمنا كل امور حياتنا في ايد ربنا
> ...


 

اكيد الرجوع لربنا فيه الحل لكل المشاكل بس اللى يرجعله

ثانكس ميرو​


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *هي كدة ولا كدة
> 
> خلاص مش بتفرق الايام دي
> 
> كلة واحدة اللى بيضحك زي اللى بيعيط*​




ليه بس مقفلاها كدة ؟

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> انا معاك فى الكلام دا يا مارو فعلا الخنقة والزهق والياس
> بقى موجودين فى حياتنا ومفيش هدف ليها
> بس هو احنا لقينا هدف ومش يأسنا
> او احنا لقينا حاجة نعملها علشان الزهق
> انا معاااااااااااااااااااك وموافق بشدة




هههههههه شكلك مخنوق فحت​


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> احنا  السبب فى  كل داااااااااا




ممكن بردو ..​


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا مخوقققققققققققققققققققققققققهههههههههههههههههههههههه جدا*
> 
> *مخنووووووووووووووووووووقه اوي*
> 
> ...




يا ساتر يارب

براحه يابنتى مش كدة ld:​


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> احم احم
> شكل حد حسدني ولا ايه
> اهو بقيت مخنوقة
> تقريبا حد استكتر عليا انه يشوفني مبسوطة شويتين وقال انكد عليها
> ...



:w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *عندك حق انا طهقان
> من اصحابى واخوتى
> واسباب هاااااااااااااااييييييييييييييييفه
> وساعات مش بيبقى فيه اسباب
> ...




هههههه عسل يا دودو​


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2010)

أعتقد إن الموضوع يعتمد على العمر و المسؤليات و المشاغل و مكان المعيشة.. فلا يوجد ملل او ضجر في حياتي اليومية أبداً، بالعكس اليوم مليئ بالتحديات و التعاملات.. و إذا كان هناك وقت فراغ، فأعتقد أن الكتاب المقدس و المسيح خير رفيق لتقضية الوقت..


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا بتضايق بس 
ازعل اه 
اتخنق 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
مبحبش اوصل لدرجة تخلينى اتخنق 
بس اكتر مرة اتخنقت فيها فى حياتى كانت مع نزولى اول شغل وتحملى اول مسئولية 
بس بعد كدة الامور بقت ماشية كويس جددددا 
*​


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2010)

> جد الشخص لو سمع سيره الموت لا يخاف .. ولماذا يخاف ؟؟ وحياته لا معنى لها
> 
> لماذا يخاف من الموت وهو لا يحب حياته ؟؟



كان نفسى الناس تحب الموت عشن هتروح لربنا مش عشن كدة هههههههههه
بص الى بيخنقنى احوال البلد فقط
دى الحاجة الى بقول عليها مافيش فايدة لكن فى الحياه عموما فينه الملل ده يا راجل دنا نفسى يعملو اليوم 96 ساعة
بص لو قدامك هدف بتحارب عشن توصله مش هتحس بملل بالعكس وكمان لو مليت وقتك بكذا حاجة على حسب طاقتك وحسيت انك بتفيد نفسك والى حواليك يعنى خدمة ودراسة ورياضة ونشاطات على حسب , املى وقتك واعمل وقت ترفيهى بردوا تبقى بحريتك فيه ( تهييس يعنى ) ههههههه هتلاقى الدنيا حلوة
واى خنقة ربنا قادر يحلها لانى بحس بيها فى الفترة الى بكون بعيدة عنه فيها بس


----------



## Sibelle (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الفراغ العاطفي هو سبب هي الخنقة عند العزاب و بعض المتزوجين ايضا المتزوجين!
لا في آخد و لا في عطاء. لهيك الملل, لا يوجد شيء تعيش من اجله!
اعتقادي الشخصي​


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> أعتقد إن الموضوع يعتمد على العمر و المسؤليات و المشاغل و مكان المعيشة.. فلا يوجد ملل او ضجر في حياتي اليومية أبداً، بالعكس اليوم مليئ بالتحديات و التعاملات.. و إذا كان هناك وقت فراغ، فأعتقد أن الكتاب المقدس و المسيح خير رفيق لتقضية الوقت..



ده يعتمد على مئات الاسباب بل والآف الاسباب

العمر ومشاكله المختلفه

المسؤليه بكل انواعها ( شغل _ اسرة _ خدمه .. الخ )

ظروف عائليه صعبه او فراغ عاطفى 

عدم تحقيق الطموح والاهداف

ياااه حاجات كتير عايزه الآف الصفحات لكتابتها

بس اكيد ربنا يشبع اى فراغ و وجوده يقضى على اى ملل

لكن الخنقه والملل دى احاسيس داخليه تنبع داخل الانسان بسبب عدم تحقيق هدف معين او عمل ما 

اعتقد انها احاسيس لا أراديه ,,


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> كان نفسى الناس تحب الموت عشن هتروح لربنا مش عشن كدة هههههههههه
> بص الى بيخنقنى احوال البلد فقط
> دى الحاجة الى بقول عليها مافيش فايدة لكن فى الحياه عموما فينه الملل ده يا راجل دنا نفسى يعملو اليوم 96 ساعة
> بص لو قدامك هدف بتحارب عشن توصله مش هتحس بملل بالعكس وكمان لو مليت وقتك بكذا حاجة على حسب طاقتك وحسيت انك بتفيد نفسك والى حواليك يعنى خدمة ودراسة ورياضة ونشاطات على حسب , املى وقتك واعمل وقت ترفيهى بردوا تبقى بحريتك فيه ( تهييس يعنى ) ههههههه هتلاقى الدنيا حلوة
> واى خنقة ربنا قادر يحلها لانى بحس بيها فى الفترة الى بكون بعيدة عنه فيها بس


*ياجيجى ماهو بعد ما تخلص الدراسة وتلاقى ان وقت الفراغ دة مش موجود وبقى عندك شغل ومسئوليات ومش هتشوفى وقت تهيسى فيه 
هتلاقى نفسك اتخنقتى 
بسيطة جدا 
ههههههههه
*​


----------



## red_pansy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*
احم احم اية ياجماعة فى حد مخنوق ولا حاجة شايفاكم مبسوطييين اوى يعنى هههههههههه

شوفوا الكل بيقول ان الدنيا خنقتناااااا بس احنا اللى بنخنق على الدنيا والبنية مظلومة معانا وعلى راى المثل نقتل القتيل ونمشى فى جنازتة ههههههههههه

ودى كانت شوية خنقة عليكم  عشان كتر الانبساط بيجيب امراض هههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش عارفة أقول اية أنا مش مخنوقة دلوقتى بس فعلا لما بكون مخنوقة ببقى مش عارفة اية السبب ولما أصحابى يسألونى مالك ببقى مش عارفة وأقولهم هو كدة صحيت على الصبح لقيت نفسى متضايقة.*

* بس أنا المشكلة عندى كبيرة شوية أنا لما بتضايق بيكون السبب مش حاجة واحدة لا دى تراكمات.*

* مش عارفة يمكن كدة أحسن على أساس انى لو اتلككت على أى حاجة علشان اتضايق يبقى مش هخلص.*

* بتفضل الحاجات اللى تضايق متخزنة جوايا بس يوم لما تطلع بيبقى يوم خنيق.*

*لكن بالنسبة للملل مش بحس بية كتير لأنى بعرف ازاى أخترع أى حاجة تغير حياتى.*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله يبشركم يا جماعه​*


----------



## marcelino (15 أكتوبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *انا بتضايق بس
> ازعل اه
> اتخنق
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ...



صوابعك ممش زى بعضها

فى ناس ممكن كلمه عاديه تخنقهم !​


----------



## marcelino (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> كان نفسى الناس تحب الموت عشن هتروح لربنا مش عشن كدة هههههههههه
> بص الى بيخنقنى احوال البلد فقط
> دى الحاجة الى بقول عليها مافيش فايدة لكن فى الحياه عموما فينه الملل ده يا راجل دنا نفسى يعملو اليوم 96 ساعة
> بص لو قدامك هدف بتحارب عشن توصله مش هتحس بملل بالعكس وكمان لو مليت وقتك بكذا حاجة على حسب طاقتك وحسيت انك بتفيد نفسك والى حواليك يعنى خدمة ودراسة ورياضة ونشاطات على حسب , املى وقتك واعمل وقت ترفيهى بردوا تبقى بحريتك فيه ( تهييس يعنى ) ههههههه هتلاقى الدنيا حلوة
> واى خنقة ربنا قادر يحلها لانى بحس بيها فى الفترة الى بكون بعيدة عنه فيها بس




مش عارف .. بحس ان الكلام ده مستهلك واتقال كتير كتير ​


----------



## marcelino (15 أكتوبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> الفراغ العاطفي هو سبب هي الخنقة عند العزاب و بعض المتزوجين ايضا المتزوجين!
> لا في آخد و لا في عطاء. لهيك الملل, لا يوجد شيء تعيش من اجله!
> اعتقادي الشخصي​




ده ممكن يكون سبب من اهم الاسباب عند بعض الناس​


----------



## grges monir (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> حاجه  تجنن اوى واللى يغيظ اكتر لما اللى حواليك يسألوك مالك (عايزين يخففوا  عليك)) بس انت مش عارف فين السبب ومعندكش رد بس انت متضايق


*مين قالك مفبش سبب مارسلينو اقولك 100 سبب  ولابلاش مش ناقصة خنقة زيادة *
*زيى مبيقولوا  كدة وصلت لاخر خلاص*


----------



## marcelino (17 أكتوبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> *
> احم احم اية ياجماعة فى حد مخنوق ولا حاجة شايفاكم مبسوطييين اوى يعنى هههههههههه
> 
> شوفوا الكل بيقول ان الدنيا خنقتناااااا بس احنا اللى بنخنق على الدنيا والبنية مظلومة معانا وعلى راى المثل نقتل القتيل ونمشى فى جنازتة ههههههههههه
> ...




*يلا يابت من هناااااا :act23:
*​


----------



## marcelino (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *مش عارفة أقول اية أنا مش مخنوقة دلوقتى بس فعلا لما بكون مخنوقة ببقى مش عارفة اية السبب ولما أصحابى يسألونى مالك ببقى مش عارفة وأقولهم هو كدة صحيت على الصبح لقيت نفسى متضايقة.*
> 
> * بس أنا المشكلة عندى كبيرة شوية أنا لما بتضايق بيكون السبب مش حاجة واحدة لا دى تراكمات.*
> 
> ...




*امممممم ده كلام جديد زياده على الموضوع دة*​


----------



## marcelino (17 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الله يبشركم يا جماعه​*




:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## marcelino (17 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *مين قالك مفبش سبب مارسلينو اقولك 100 سبب  ولابلاش مش ناقصة خنقة زيادة *
> *زيى مبيقولوا  كدة وصلت لاخر خلاص*




*لا ما انا قولت فى الحالتين :

ساعات بيكون فى الاف الاسباب

وساعات بيبقى من الهوااااااااا
*​


----------



## nasa (16 نوفمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> أما الزهق : تحس انك متضايق من كل حاجه ومن اى حد وانت مش عارف السبب !!  اكيد فى ناس كتير جربته ,, تحس انك متضايق اوى وحزين بس مافيش سبب
> حاجه تجنن اوى واللى يغيظ اكتر لما اللى حواليك يسألوك مالك (عايزين يخففوا عليك)) بس انت مش عارف فين السبب ومعندكش رد بس انت متضايق بيتهيألى لو الحاله  دى طولت عند حد ممكن تنتهى بالجنون ..
> 
> 
> ​




فعلا حاجه تجنن اووووووووووووووووووى 
ده بقى اللى جوايا والمشكله لما تقول لحد مش فى حاجه مش يصدق لازم فى سبب وانت مخبى

بجد عندك حق فى كل كلامك الحياه بقت ممله
وعلطول فى زهق وخنقه وملل ومش طايقين نفسنا علشان نطيق الناس

بس ايه الحل بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا زهقــــــــــــــــــت
وعلى العموم ميرسى انك فكرتنى باانى مخنوقه وكفايه عليك كده لانى قربت اتخنق منك انت كمان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد موضوع حلو اووووووووووووى
بس ياريت بقى تقولنا ايه الحل زى ماخنقت علينا حلهالنا ياعم


----------

